# Eye problem(3rd eyelid?)



## whiteface Owner

Well my tiel, Moe seems to have a sort of discharge in the corner of his eye. I had my Neighbor come look at it. She said that it looks like the 3rd eyelid coming down a little bit and that I shouldn't worry to much since his behavior is the same. She has around 15 years of tiel experience, so I trust her.Im going to be taking him for his check-up in 3 months but do you think it needs to checked by a certified vet sooner? 

He is a pic, sorry for the quality... Ill try to get a better one.


----------



## Tony's Tiels

When it comes to eyes, it is always best to not take any chances.
something very small, that you can not even see w/out a magnifying glass, can turn into something very serious in a Very Short time. (with any animal)

Has he flown into a wall or window or anything recently ?

But, since your experienced friend looked at it, What did she think it was Exactly ????
:blink:

I can not see any clarity in the pic, hopefully you can post a better one for us to see what you are reffering to.
And, hopefully your friend is right,


----------



## whiteface Owner

No he is clipped and hasn't crashed/hit anything recently. A while ago the same thing was there but it only lasted about 3 hours which makes me believe that it is this "third eyelid". Its also symmetrical on both eyes so that also makes me lean toward the "third eyelid" theory. Well, my friend/neighbor said that birds technically have 3 eyelids and that the one we think it is, is sometimes put over the cornea in flight to protect it during flight. I've searched the web and for some reason, whiteface/lutino cockatiel's seem to have it down more then other breeds.

I'll get pics up first thing tomorrow. Just need to find my camera and not use my phone.

Thank you for the quick response, 
Whiteface owner


----------



## Renae

So you can see the third eyelid when he blinks? usually that is due to inflammation of the conjunctiva (mucous membrane surrounding the orbit), the nictitating membrane (third eyelid) or the eyelids. 

Keep an eye out because some will also have symptoms of upper respiratory tract disease, such as sneezing or nasal discharge.

I'd take him to see an Avian Vet, because the sooner you get it checked out and have tests, the better so if need be you can get antibiotics for him.

Seriously, don't leave it because Jasper had the same thing, and he wouldn't be able to see from one eye right now if I hadn't of taken him to the Vets. He had extremely bad inflammation (it was so swollen) he could hardly keep his eye open, he fought so hard to.. there was discharge, and he was not himself.. I'm surprised he didn't get any respiratory diseases because he had it since I had got him, but it got worse and that's when I had to do something otherwise the poor guy would have suffered with a bad eye for much longer. I had him on antibiotics for a week and it was completely gone, and it hasn't come back again - I still check in case.




















Even if it doesn't turn out to be as bad as Jaspers, just to be safe, PLEASE take him to an Avian Vet.


----------



## whiteface Owner

Ok, thank you very much solace. I can't see it when he blinks though. I'll get him to an avian vet in about 5 days. I'll make sure though to keep a close out till then and get him in asap if it gets any worse/has different symptoms.


----------



## srtiels

From the looks of your pix's it appears to be conjuctivitis. Most times it is from dust or an irratant such as the birds own dander when molting. If he is rubbing his eye on his shoulder check to see if there is a pin feather there that could have started the irratation. If it is health related it can be from Hypovitaminosis A, or giarda. With the Vit A defeciency an injection of Vit A will should fast results within days, and eating any foods high in beta-carotene will keep the problem from occurring again.

Below is info I have save from some old posings in the past... When you go to the vet, before considering giving an antibiotic ask if the vet can make up an eye spray from the info below.
------------------------------------------
*Posting/Question<<<The redness has gone away, we are doing our best to keep him from*
*scratching it but his lids are just swollen. I am going to keep up with the water rinse because that is obviously a little relief for him, but i was wondering if there was anything else.>>>*

You can also use a saline solution to rinse his eye with. If he is rubbing it on the shoulder make sure you also clean the area where he is rubbing his head.

Many vets will put a vet on medications when they have an eye infection. I would suggest that you ask for an eye ointment or eye spray first to use before going the medication route. I have found that many eye infections are specific to the eye tissue, and in some instances medications do not clear it up ... whereas an eye spray made from *Tylan*, which is a water soluble powder form of Tylosin can clear up the eye infection in 1‑3 days. The dilution in the Avian Med. books is too strong for a tiels eyes. I've found that _1/4 tsp. to 50cc of water_ to be very effective and soothing to the eye.

You can order it through www.omahavaccine.com Check and see if it is in their on‑line catalog or phone their 800# for a catalog. If not do a Google search for Tylan water soluble powder.

You can also sometimes find it at a feed store. The manufacturer is: ELANCO. The product name is: Tylan Soluble (it is in powder form)

It is wonderful for conjunctivitis. I have had it clear up eye infections that were several months old that medications would not correct. Many times eye inflamations and infections are specific to the eye tissue *only* .... and are a form of *mycoplasma*.

When I mix the solution (1/4 tsp. to 50cc of water) I put it in a smaller sprayer bottle (found in the cosmetic section of K‑mart) and spray the eye directly... I quick squirt, 2 times a day, until the eye appears normal. Most eyes are cleared up within 3 days. When mixed the solution is good for 2‑3 weeks. When it turns bad you will note it getting cloudy.

*Note: If you have a severe eye infection, where the eyes are contiually watery and draining ... and the Tylan spray does not releive/correct within a week it is a strong indication that the bird has damage or blockage to the infraorbital sinus cavities. This can be corrected by a vet only through aspiration by needle into the cavity.


----------



## Renae

Is the spray only for things like conjuctivitis? I'm wondering now why they didn't give him that rather than antibiotics.

I'm glad the antibiotics worked, but the spray seems a lot more easier. :wacko:


----------



## srtiels

Your in a different country and maybe the vets were not aware of Tylan being effective. Most vets though just cover the bases with a broad spectrum antibiotic.


----------



## whiteface Owner

Well, I've noticed that he has been rubbing his shoulder/wing area with the side of his head and it appears that he has a few pin feathers coming in. I hope your right srtiels that its just normal conjuctivitis and not a virus/bacterial infection. I've been keeping a close eye on him. Is there anything I can do in the mean time to make him more comfortable?

Thank you,
Whiteface owner


----------



## srtiels

It you have either distilled water or saline you can wet a cottonball and wipe the shoulder where he is rubbing clean. You can also put some saline solution in a small mister and spray his eye if the matter is building up, then gently swab it away.


----------



## whiteface Owner

Well, I Put some saline in his eye last night and cleaned his shoulder, and now this morning about 80% of the "gunk" is gone. Thank you very much, it looks a lot better and he will definitely be a lot more comfortable until i get him in to the avian vet.


----------



## srtiels

That is good news!!! Hopefully the irratation came from him rubbing the shoulder and contact with the emerging pins.


----------



## Tony's Tiels

Wonderful ! Glad to hear he is more comfortable,


----------



## chewey

Does it look like a thin film opening and closing? if so all birds have that bcuz when they shower themselves they need to know what they are doing so they can't close their eyes but if water gets in their eyes they will become very irratated so they need that clear film to protect their eyes


----------

